# Better DS3 - An alternative to Motionjoy Config



## IBNobody (Jun 27, 2013)

If you use your Dual Shock 3 (or nav controller) on the PC, you're probably using MotionJoy drivers. Motionjoy's UI is riddled with ads, crashes frequently, requires an internet connection, and is lacking some basic features.

I stumbled on a utility called "Better DS3" the other day, and I'm very impressed.

http://betterds3.ciebiera.net/

Better DS3 is an improved driver configuration tool for MotionJoy. While it still uses MotionJoy's drivers (and requires MotionJoy to be installed), it provides a much cleaner interface. It's very stable, too.

I'm currently using my nav controller and Better DS3 to play Aquaria on the PC. It's a godsend.



Spoiler: Here are some screenshots of Better DS3


----------



## kehkou (Jun 27, 2013)

Good find! Cant wait to put it to use!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 28, 2013)

It works!!! It is so much better than MotionJoy. I hate ads.. Yay, no more ads!!! good finding, thanks!


----------



## kmno (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a question, can I use a different controler (one bought for use for the PS3 but third party) with motion joy?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 17, 2013)

No one answered this person's question ?

Anyway, good question. You can try and see if the third party works. I dont like the third party controllers. Its cheap, I know.


----------

